# Toddler with almost no hair?



## Kama82 (Mar 12, 2006)

My daughter is 15 months and still almost bald. Is this normal?
the hair she does have is a couple of inches long but her hair is very fine and thin.
I guess I am kind of paranoid now because I just learned in biology that girls can inherhit male pattern baldness only for them it is much more severe and manifests itself early.

Just wondering if anyone else had a little one this age with not much hair, I am adopted and there aren't many pics of me as a little girl so I am not sure what hair growth patterns are like on my side of the family. I know my husbands family definately has baldness genes (his grandfater is going bald and his mother has very thin hair).
So just wanted to get an idea for how most other toddlers hair grows, I have a friend with a little boy a few weeks older than my girl and he has had 6 haircuts!


----------



## littlepepper (Feb 22, 2007)

My little guy doesnt have much hair either and he is 17 mos.

Ashley


----------



## Lady Madonna (Jul 2, 2004)

At 15 months, my DD had super-fine, super-short,super-thin hair. Now, at almost 4, she has a pretty normal head of hair, though it isn't long and thick or anything. In fact, she's only had 3 bang trims and one trim along the back in her whole life. My husband's mom and her mother have thin fine hair, so I figure that's likely to be DD's fate. But I was bald until almost 18 months, and have perfectly normal hair now (though I'm in that post-partum shed phase, so I feel like I'm losing all my hair!).

In comparison, DD's two best friends, one 6 months older and one 6 months younger, have TONS of hair and seem to get haircuts every month at least.

I guess what I'm saying is that thin hair at your DD's age isn't unusual at all, but that every child is different. And shorter hair means no tangles to deal with after bath!


----------



## Daffodil (Aug 30, 2003)

If her hair is a couple of inches long, she's probably got at least twice as much hair as my 16 month old.


----------



## Justmee (Jun 6, 2005)

My 20 mo only has some fine / thin hair. Rena was totally bald at 18 months adn had only a few wisps by two. Now at three she looks like I gave her a short haircut (but it's never been cut







)

Nechama has more hair, but even hers doesn't even reach her shoulders.

HTH

Rach <---mom of baldie girls


----------



## Justmee (Jun 6, 2005)

Wanted to add a pic of my baldies.

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v4...&pic=Girls.jpg


----------



## lasciate (May 4, 2005)

My DD is 27 months and is nowhere near needing a haircut. It's quite common especially in redheads and some blondes for kids to not have much in the way of hair until age 3 or so. I'm not worried about my DD because I know that I was the same as a kid - didn't get a haircut until I was 3 and even then it was purely ceremonial.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Yep. All of mine were practically bald until 18 months or so (dd still is) and then the hair took a while to grow in. My 8yo and 6yos both have very thick and lustrous heads of hair.
I personally think that there's a link between parents/ grandparents with male pattern baldness and slow hair growth in infancy. This is just the way she's meant to be, and it's normal. One thing you could try would be trimming down the wispy ends, which will make her hair look thicker. Personally, though, I'm just waiting it out.


----------



## kalirush (Jun 14, 2005)

My husband was bald until he was 3!


----------



## ladybugchild77 (Jun 18, 2004)

Dd#1 (2yo) is still pretty bald though she has had an explosion of hair growth recently - now you can't see her scalp.







My MIL told me she didn't have hair either until she was 3 and now she has awesome thick hair that needs to be "thinned" at hair cuts so I am not worried...and fwiw my dd is _very_ blond. Dd#2 is still a baldy @ 4 months but she has more hair than her sister did at this age and it is growing in so soon she will have more hair than her sister!


----------



## Cinder (Feb 4, 2003)

hmm, I'm trying to find my dd's 15 month pictures, I can't remember when she got hair...but she went from next to no hair at one point to pigtails 3 months later, the difference was shocking! I'm thinking she was still bald at 15 months than pigtails at 18 months, but it could of been bald at 12 months and pigtails at 15 months.


----------



## VOBetz (Mar 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lasciate* 
It's quite common especially in redheads and some blondes for kids to not have much in the way of hair until age 3 or so.


This is my experience. My son has tons of hair and we started cutting it at 8 months (and monthly after that). But working at a daycare, the blondies were baldies until well after 2.


----------



## emmasmommy (Feb 26, 2004)

DD1 was still pretty bald at 15 months. Her hair was similar to what the OP is describing, really thin hair, but an inch or two long. She is blonde, and you could still see her scalp until she was at least 2. Now at almost 5, she has nice, thick hair. DD2, at 17 months has quite a bit more hair than her big sister at the same age.


----------



## SageR (Jun 12, 2005)

I was practically bald until the age of three. My hair is still very fine but I've got plenty of it!

If you look at my yds's picture you will see he has the same fine, wispy hair. He probably won't need a haircut for awhile.


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

My niece didn't get a significant amount of hair until she was close to 3 years old. She now has very thick hair that is halfway down her back. (She's almost 6.)


----------



## jocelyndale (Aug 28, 2006)

I saw this in new posts.

I had very little hair until I was close to three years old. I was a little baldy.

It falls to my waist now. I have a lot of it, but it's baby-fine and very straight.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 4, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VOBetz* 
This is my experience. My son has tons of hair and we started cutting it at 8 months (and monthly after that). But working at a daycare, the blondies were baldies until well after 2.


Hmm, that's so the opposite of our experience, DD who was bald forever, has brown hair, DS who needed a haircut at 5 months old cause it wouldn't stay out of his eyes, has WHITE hair.


----------



## knowerofnada (Dec 4, 2006)

My 13 month old DD has extremely thin blonde hair that's nearly non-eistent. The lack of hair and the factc that shes so tiny for her age all definitely make her look more like a baby, which is fine with me.

I haven'tscanned her one-year-photos yet, but here's how she looked at 10months and she pretty much still looks llike this:

http://s65.photobucket.com/albums/h2...da/Riley10Mos/


----------



## swebster (Dec 7, 2004)

dd is 21 months and still significantly bald...not the fine curls or wispy patches you all seem to be talking about, but BALD, BALD, BALD!








she has about 6 or 7 single hairs that are about two inches long though and in the sun you can almost see them!

supposedly I was too until around 3, but of the thin, wispy variety.


----------



## boatbaby (Aug 30, 2004)

I had practically no hair until I was 3! Now I have more hair than most people I know!








It'll come!


----------



## EStreetMama (Sep 5, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kama82* 
My daughter is 15 months and still almost bald. Is this normal?
the hair she does have is a couple of inches long but her hair is very fine and thin.
I guess I am kind of paranoid now because I just learned in biology that girls can inherhit male pattern baldness only for them it is much more severe and manifests itself early.

Just wondering if anyone else had a little one this age with not much hair, I am adopted and there aren't many pics of me as a little girl so I am not sure what hair growth patterns are like on my side of the family. I know my husbands family definately has baldness genes (his grandfater is going bald and his mother has very thin hair).
So just wanted to get an idea for how most other toddlers hair grows, I have a friend with a little boy a few weeks older than my girl and he has had 6 haircuts!

19 months with a little bit that just barely started to grow!


----------



## mama2walden&luna (Jun 29, 2005)

My dd is 27 months and has JUST gotten enough hair to see without the aid of strong sunlight. I was practically bald until I was three, so no worries!! I have a friend with a dd 7 months younger than my dd and she was born with so much hair it looked like she was wearing a wig! All kids are different. The baldy thing is totally normal.


----------

